# Free Drum Loops



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, so does anyone know of a website where you can download/listen/jam with drum loops, in different styles/genres, for free?

Sometimes I just want to jam along with some beats, like tonight, I had a cool funk/metal riff in my head that I thought would go great with a disco beat, like in the beginning of Superbad. But alas, I couldn't find shit.


Anybody help a wolfbrother out?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 2, 2008)

For the past 5 1/2 years, every Friday, I go to acidplanet.com & I download the free 8pack that they post.

ACIDplanet.com: Tools: 8Packs

They do it every Friday unless otherwise specified, they're totally free of charge, and royalty free as well.

In doing so, I've accumulated over 3 GB of drum loops alone, not to mention the extensive amount of samples in other categories.

I also check out the previews of other libraries they post, & download the demo sample.

After a while, they add up.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Tony.

Anyone else?


----------



## kmanick (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks Tony
I'm always looping for drum /jam loops too


----------



## drshock (Jan 3, 2008)

Score! A brother is always in need of loops!


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 3, 2008)

There used to be some Blues tracks at the GC site but I see they're gone now. Probably wasn't your thing anyway.

GrooveLab - the drum machine

Kind of archaic
Drum virtual machine online flash online flash free ear training software

Retro goodness
aM laboratory

Java?
Monkey Machine

Not exactly loops but you can jam to em in a hotel room.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 4, 2008)

Here ya go
ACIDplanet.com: Tools: 8Packs


----------



## ElRay (Jan 8, 2008)

For the Macheads out there: Google Search: GarageBand drum free loops OR packs

Is there anything that runs on OS X that will read Acid Loops?

Ray


----------

